
Contribute on Open Source Friday - joeyespo
https://github.com/blog/2386-contribute-on-open-source-friday
======
doublerebel
Totally into this! I've been wanting to start open-source Fridays to
coordinate open-source contributions from multiple companies, but haven't had
the staff to make it realistic yet. I have held the org
github.com/opensourcefridays which may be redundant but I can offer it for
non-githubbers if that helps!

I've always felt '20% time' is like 'unlimited vacation', there should be a
mandatory minimum to make it truly effective.

------
gregonicus
I think the BEIPA is a great idea and could be extended with a company rating
system to help devs make job decisions. It would also help shame companies
into doing the right thing. There are many Trolls out there.

-Patron - active financial sponsor of oss and allows work and off hours contributions

-Benefactor - allows work time and off hours contributions

-Friend - allows off hours contributions

-Troll - does not allow any contributions

------
cdubzzz
The linked "Up For Grabs" concept[0] is pretty cool. I was looking for
something like this back when I was starting out in Python.

[0] [http://up-for-grabs.net/](http://up-for-grabs.net/)

~~~
MaxLeiter
Anecdotal, but we use it at TheLounge[0] and it hasn't seen much use. I'm
curious as to how many people actually use/check it.

[0]
[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/labels/up%20for%20grabs](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/labels/up%20for%20grabs)

~~~
cdubzzz
Yeah. I was looking about a year ago and it appears that this project was
operational then. Pretty sure I never came across it. Maybe this initiative
will make it more discoverable...

Edit - And it creates a bit of a conundrum for a project like the one you
cite, too (was just looking at your link). You want to support new developers,
but you end up with a relatively long list of supposedly easy to attempt
issues that no one takes.

------
antongribok
Perhaps this is pedantic, but I feel compelled to comment hoping someone from
Github sees this...

"we've encouraged GitHub employees to take time at least every fourth Friday
to work on open source"

I think this is meant to read "last Friday of the month", not "every fourth
Friday", seeing as this is being promoted today.

~~~
devmunchies
It looks like there are 4 months this year with 5 Fridays in the month. I
don't think its pedantic. That messaging could confuse the hell out of
somebody.

~~~
jachee
In fact, _this_ Friday is the fifth Friday of June.

